# Yahoo- Hy-Vee to host a â€˜Gluten-Free Galaâ€™ (Macomb Eagle)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

On Saturday, Sept. 12, Macomb Hy-Veeâ€™s Dietitian Jennifer Soucie will be hosting a Gluten-Free Gala from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. The event will feature samples of various gluten-free products along with plenty of resource material to help those who suffer from intolerance to gluten, known as Celiac Disease, which is becoming more and more common in America.View the full article


----------

